# I love youuuuuuuu...



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Rusty loves his little brother Smudge very much._


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Awww that first pic is just too cute  they're gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Lovely. Such a relief when everyone gets along... Very pretty cats.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Love the first picture :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i must have wayyyyyyy to much time on my hands, as i sit here taking pictures of them all day long !!!!!!!!,:001_wub:,,_


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Now that's true love


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

what breed is he? 

he has gorgeous colours! 

i spend hours taking photos of cats!! i need to get good ones of my fosters for their profiles  it is fun though!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

just absolutely adorable.
michelle x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

They are both stunning and so nice to see them so happy together, chat soon...........Chris


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How lovely is that first photo :001_wub: Makes me go all mushy  Rusty and Smudge, BFF :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jazzz said:


> what breed is he?
> 
> he has gorgeous colours!
> 
> i spend hours taking photos of cats!! i need to get good ones of my fosters for their profiles  it is fun though!


_they are both Maine coons, my camera is broke, so i have to take pics with my phone, so sadly they dont come out as well._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Love the colours of smudge


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: So cute !!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love to see them cuddled up together


----------



## Jazzz (Jun 12, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _they are both Maine coons, my camera is broke, so i have to take pics with my phone, so sadly they dont come out as well._


its very hard to take bad photos of gorgeous cats! 

we have rescued maine coons as the mascots for our rescue organisation because they are just such awesome cats


----------



## MominsMummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow Rusty is STUNNING! First pic is soooo adorable! x


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous cats you have.


----------

